# Smoked Stuffed apple crisp



## bagbeard (Oct 27, 2013)

Was using the Weber kettle and had some coals left, so I smoked some dessert.

Cored the apples not all the way through then stuffed with butter, brown sugar, oatmeal mixture.  smoked for about 2 hours at 200-250 with some hickory.

MMM Goood , well worth the wait













2013-08-02 22.25.29.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ Oct 27, 2013


















2013-08-02 22.46.09.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ Oct 27, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 27, 2013)

Yummo!


----------



## fish killer (Oct 27, 2013)

That sounds delicious


----------



## bob95065 (Dec 25, 2013)

Would you mind posting the recipie?


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2013)

How clever and beautiful! Nicely done!!! Merry Christmas!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

